# Port 23



## brobin1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi,
I am very new to this wireless networking thing & despite a very steep learning curve I am having a few problems!

I have set up my Tivo on the wireless network & can "Ping" it ok & last night I could Telnet onto it to get the Bash prompt.

This morning, however, I can still "Ping" it OK but when I try to Telnet I get the following message:

Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: connect failed


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Reboot the TiVo; sounds like the telnet session didn't close down properly last time.


----------



## brobin1 (Sep 13, 2004)

sanderton said:


> Reboot the TiVo; sounds like the telnet session didn't close down properly last time.


Tried that - Still get the same message


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

brobin1, sorry to point out the obvious, but as somebody who is competent with networking, even I have made this mistake: you have definitely checked that you are not sharing the IP address with another computer on your network, haven't you? If you're using a dynamic (DHCP) assigned IP address, this shouldn't be a problem.

You see, ping will normally work regardless. Try to establish an ongoing connection such as an FTP, HTTP or Telnet session, it will be patchy, some packets will get through, some will not. I had a RAID server and TiVo set to the same static IP address, and it took me a while to realise that I was only having the problems when I had the RAID server booted! What a div...


----------



## brobin1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Eric,
"Pointing out the obvious" works for me because at this stage nothing is obvious!

If you assume I know absolutley nothing you will be correct.

So..... The obvious question is - How do I check that everything is as it should be?

My sey up is as follows:

Tivo with Cachecard
Netgear Game Adapter Bridge WGE111
Desk PC running Windows XP
Netgear Router WGT624

Sorry if these questions seem a little basic but having got this far I would like to get it all to work - It reminds me of the quote:

"It is hard to remember that the original objective was to drain the swamp when you are up to your ar*e in alligators!"


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

Don't worry, we have all been there! One thing to note is that, if you are using Hyperterminal to connect, it isn't a very reliable programme to do it with. It will frequently leave sessions open, then making a reboot necessary as Sanderton has already mentioned. It's best to use the command line. On a PC, go Start > Run - type in "cmd" (without the quotes). On a Mac, in the Finder, go to Applications > Utilities and open Terminal.

See if you can telnet in to the machine, that's going to be the easiest way to get this information. 

Type:

telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

(Where the x's are your TiVo's IP address.) You should get a bash prompt. Then type:

ifconfig

You should get something back like this:

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:AD:FE:E9:CE 
inet addr:192.168.0.161 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:116783 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:149371 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
Interrupt:29 

I would then make sure you don't have any other machines using that IP address on your network (the IP address is the "inet addr" in the results above) . The quick way to do this would be to turn off TiVo (at the wall) and try pinging that IP address again, and seeing if anything else responds!


----------



## brobin1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Eric,
It is when I type Telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx that I get the "could not open connection to the host, on port 23: connect failed" response although I have managet to telnet to get the bash prompt previously


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Is anything else working; can you FTP or use Tivoweb? Have you tried Eric's suggestion about IP addresses?


----------



## brobin1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Stuart,
At this stage I do not know if FTP or Tivoweb are on my Tivo.

If they were what would be the best way to FTP on to it?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

How would you not know? Can you explain what you have done to your TiVo so we know what we're dealing with; I'm sure Eric like myself assumed it was a telnet problem to an otherwise hacked and working machine.


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

Yep, give us some info on what you've done so far. Have you taken your drive out and installed the Cachecard software? Do you remember what you selected when doing the install - static IP or DHCP IP?


----------



## brobin1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Ah - The answer is that I didnt install the card myself & so I cant answer your questions

I will try to find out from the man that did!


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

eric23 said:


> Yep, give us some info on what you've done so far. Have you taken your drive out and installed the Cachecard software? Do you remember what you selected when doing the install - static IP or DHCP IP?


Unless there has been a change that I missed series one TiVo's don't support DHCP!


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

Isnt FTP installed as standard with the cachecard drivers?


----------



## Upgrader (Mar 15, 2006)

I am having the same proplem using the telnet command. I installed both the turbonet card and software. No problems pinging though (using Netgear dg834gt). Anyone have any ideas how to resolve? Thanks


----------



## brobin1 (Sep 13, 2004)

sanderton said:


> Is anything else working; can you FTP or use Tivoweb? Have you tried Eric's suggestion about IP addresses?


Hi,
I have tried "pinging" with the Tivo turned off - No reply so there is no IP address conflict

I have tried to both Telnet & FTP onto the machine but with no result

I have tried re setting both the Tivo & the Network bridge several time by turning them both off

I still get the Port 23 problem which I can not seem to clear - If I can get this reset then at least there is a chance of finding out what is actually installed on the machine but so far I seem to have hit a brick wall!


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Have you tried connecting the TiVo to your wired network? Is the IP address you are using in the same subnet (ie, first three digits the same) as your PC.

Personally, by now I'd have hoicked the disk out and reinstalled the drivers.


----------



## brobin1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi All,
Finallly got it all working last night - That very nice man "Limbob" came round to my house and sorted it out.

To cut a long story short he found that the wireless bridge had been given a fixed IP address which was the same as the TIVO. The fix was to change the wireless bridge IP to DHCP, or give it a fixed address different to that of any other device on the network.

All working fine now.


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

There you go - I told you! This has caught us both out now, brobin1! Let this be a warning to all others... 

Glad you got it sorted out...


----------

